# Weird sensations...endometriosis? Help!



## Justwannabenormal (Jun 2, 2017)

Not only do I suffer from IBS C brought on by SIBO, and hypothyroidism - my hormones are an utter disaster. I discovered two years ago that I have a blood disorder that predisposes me to blood clots, which means that I cannot take birth control pills (unless under the guidance of my hematologist, I give myself a blood thinner injection everyday, I have to do this if I am ever pregnant as well). So I can't simply get on the pill very easily (unless I want to do the blood thinner - which I did for one month, but didn't continue because I hate the injections) and let it sort everything out. Since the age of 14 I have suffered extremely painful periods, and hormone imbalances. I would go to the doc, and they would prescribe birth control pills, I would take them for a few months, and everything would be great for five to ten years. I didn't know that I had a blood disorder then, and so I was very lucky that nothing disastrous happened. Well the hormones have done it again, and I am struggling now. I can use progesterone cream, and I have been to try and control the symptoms. I get PMS at weird times, my period comes early. My ovaries appear to be polycystic, although my labs aren't showing this. My doctor thinks that I have endometriosis, and we are working on this with progesterone cream, and maybe a progesterone only pill. If this doesn't work then I will need to undergo laparoscopy.

I get these odd sensations at certain times during my cycle that started when this last bout of hormonal imbalance flared up. I wouldn't even call it a pain, because it doesn't hurt but it is a sensation. It is a very slight pain, not something that I would need to take asprin for or something. It feels like it is right next to my cervix. I asked my doc to have a look at my cervix, and she told me that there is nothing there and it looks fine. Pap smears are always normal. I have had an ultrasound of my ovaries and uterus and they appear normal except the polycystic ovaries. It is in a weird place, like in the area next to my cerix (but outside of the vagina, if that makes sense - in my pelvic cavity). This has me freaked out. Can endometriosis grow there? When you have endometriosis do you have odd sensations?

Does this happen with endometriosis?


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

Endometriosis has been known to cause symptoms in a lot of different areas. The best chance for a proper diagnosis and the best treatment (excision- not ablation!) is to consult with an endometriosis excision expert and discuss doing a laparoscopy. The average gynecologist does not have the skills and knowledge to find and treat it correctly. They believe and practice based on old, outdated myths. Hysterectomy or Lupron injections are not the answer.

I am going to PM you with some information.


----------

